# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Vraag over Efexor

## Mona36

Hallo,
Ik heb in 2007 mn eerste depressie meegemaakt met angstaanvallen. Ik was heel erg tegen het nemen van AD. Maar ben toen naar een psychiater gegaan omdat het echt niet meer ging. Ik wilde echt stoppen met leven. Die had me dan Sipralexa voorgeschreven. Ik heb dit AD vijf jaar lang genomen. Tot ik terecht kwam in een atypische depressie. Ik heb vorig jaar echt een rotjaar meegemaakt. Ontslag wegens het feit dat het slecht ging bij de firma, twee overlijdens op nog geen maand tijd van mn tante en nonkel, zelf een ernstig auto ongeval gehad maar de auto zag er erger uit dan ik en dan nogeens mn vader die kanker kreeg. Ik heb dan mn automatische piloot opgezet om de dagen door te komen, denk ik, zonder naar de signalen van mn lichaam te luisteren. De psychiater stelde me voor om Serlain te gebruiken, dus op twee weken tijd afgebouwd en onmiddellijk naar Serlain overgestapt, 1st 50 mg dan na een paar weken 100 mg. Maar het heeft voor mij niet de uitwerking die het zou moeten hebben. Na maanden gebruik, voel ik me nog steeds depri, angstig en heb ik soms nare gedachten. Voor de angsten heb ik nu Xanax retard 0,5 mg, die ik 's morgens en 's avonds moet nemen. Nu heeft de psychiater mij Efexor 75 mg voorgeschreven. Ben met de Serlain aan het afbouwen, neem nu al bijna een week 50 mg. Huilbuien, angstig echt het leven niet meer aankunnen.
Maar veel mensen zijn echt niet goed van Efexor, dus heb ik een beetje schrik om het te beginnen gebruiken. Mijn psychiater zegt dat het een goed medicijn is. Maar ik heb al veel reacties gelezen dat stoppen bijna onmogelijk is.
Zijn er nog mensen die ervaringen hebben met het gebruik van Efexor.
Alvast bedankt.
Groetjes.
Mona

----------


## jolanda27

@ Mona, 
Allereerst, dat is wel heftig wat je allemaal in zo'n korte tijd voor de kiezen hebt gehad. Niet verwonderlijk dat je dan uit je evenwicht bent.
Ikzelf ben jarenlang depressief geweest en verschillende medicatie gehad die niet hielp. Ik kreeg toen ook Efexor, en dat heeft bij mij goed geholpen. 
Met het afbouwen ben ik inderdaad een paar weken goed ziek geweest, en dat was écht niet aangenaam. Maar ik had zoiets van, nu even door de zure appel heenbijten. Mijn standpunt was en is, als het je zo goed helpt voor een lange tijd (je moet het toch wel een poosje nemen) dan neem ik die paar weken afkicken voor lief. Natuurlijk is dat niet leuk, maar alle medicijnen hebben bijwerkingen. Wat voor de een geldt, hoeft nog niet voor de ander te gelden. 
Ik reageer zoiezo nogal eens heftig op medicatie, dus misschien dat het afkicken daarom ook heftig was, wie zal het zeggen.
Als ik ooit nog weer een depressie zou krijgen, zou ik weer voor Efexor gaan, ondanks alles. Het middel deed voormij waarvoor het bedoelt was, en uiteindelijk gaat het daarom.
Ik wens je veel wijsheid in je beslissing maar bovenal veel sterkte met alles. Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## Mona36

Hey Jolanda,
Bedankt voor je reactie. Volgende week ga ik overstappen op Efexor. Ik zal zien wat voor een werking het bij mij gaat hebben.
Groetjes.
Mona

----------


## jolanda27

@ Ik hoop dat het bij jou ook goed gaat helpen, al kan het wel enige weken duren voor het aan gaat slaan. Maar dat geldt voor alle antidepressiva. Waarschijnlijk weet je dit zelf ook al. Heel veel succes en sterkte met de aanloop periode. 
Goed van jou trouwens dat je naar een psychiater gaat, dit kan je samen met de AD verlichting bieden in deze voor jou moeilijke tijd.

----------


## Krisss

Hey Mona. 

Zoals beloofd heb ik je verhaal gelezen en het idd wel heftig. 
Ik vind het wel echt erg dat je het allemaal zo meegemaakt hebt en ik hoop dat je er helemaal bovenop komt . 
Ikzelf heb al verscheidene medicijnen genomen voor mijn paniekaanvallen en ik word er niet wijzer uit welke nu helpen of welke niet want ik blijf ze hebben . Dankzij die sipralexa is het wel minder maar niet optimaal . Mijn xanax retard is van 2 mg waarbij ik wil stoppen van deze om zeker geen verslaving te krijgen hiervan. 
Ik hoop echt dat je ook op je pootjes terecht komt en al die nare dingen ook ren plaats kan geven zodat je er zelf rustiger uitkomt . 

Heel veel succes ! 
Grtz Kris

----------


## Mona36

Hallo,

Vandaag begonnen met de Efexor 75 mg. Heeft een vertraagde afgifte. Ben wel iets meer prikkelbaar als anders maar tot hiertoe nog geen echte bijwerkingen ondervonden. We zullen zien hoe het verder gaat lopen de andere dagen.
Groetjes.
Mona

----------


## Mona36

Hey Kris,
Een goede raad die ik je kan geven is, stop nooit zelf met medicatie te nemen want dan kan je lichaam daar heel heftig op reageren. Mssn nog meer paniekaanvallen. Xanax retard is een goed medicijn want heb dit ook genomen. Heb het toen afgebouwd zoals mn psychiater heeft gezegd en heb daar totaal geen ontwenningsverschijnselen van gehad.
Als je mssn weet waar je paniekaanvallen vandaan komen, ik weet niet door die operaties op korte tijd, mssn dat je met een psycholoog daar rond kunt werken. Ik probeer alleen maar raad te geven en weet dat het allemaal niet gemakkelijk is. Er zijn veel mensen die dit soort zaken niet begrijpen en het is nog vaak allemaal taboe. Ik hoop echt dat je er ook doorkomt en gaat begrijpen waar die paniekaanvallen van komen.
Groetjes.
Mona

----------


## jolanda27

> Hallo,
> 
> Vandaag begonnen met de Efexor 75 mg. Heeft een vertraagde afgifte. Ben wel iets meer prikkelbaar als anders maar tot hiertoe nog geen echte bijwerkingen ondervonden. We zullen zien hoe het verder gaat lopen de andere dagen.
> Groetjes.
> Mona


@ Mona, veel succes, ik hoop dat jij er baad bij zult hebben. Fijn dat je niet echt bijwerkingen ervan ondervind.

----------


## Krisss

Hey Mona , 

Ik weet dat ikzelf niet zou mogen experimenteren met medicijnen maar ik wil echt niet te afhankelijk zijn van de medicatie en momenteel is het wel redelijk goed met mij. 
Ik hoop dat het zo mag blijven . Ik ga wel praten met iemand maar om eerlijk te zijn weet ik niet of ik er veel aan heb.
Ze spreekt enkel maar dat we een soort van schild gaan maken om mezelf beter te beschermen en dergelijke maar we zien wel weer zeker ? Ik wil je wel bedanken om je reacties terwijl je hetzelf waarsch ook niet al te makkelijk hebt . 
Hopelijk kom je er zeer snel uit en kan je gewoon je leven terug opnemen. Ik duim alvast voor je en met je nieuwe medicatie . Ik weet dat het voor vele mensen idd nog taboe is en daarom niemand van mijn vrienden dit weet en ik me op dit forum geregistreerd had . .. Lots of greets , kris

----------


## yzik

ik zie dat uw vraag al op in gegaan...ik las ook een andere discussie hieromtrent ik zou je dat ook aanraden door te nemen....

----------


## Krisss

> ik zie dat uw vraag al op in gegaan...ik las ook een andere discussie hieromtrent ik zou je dat ook aanraden door te nemen....


Hey yzik, 

Ik ga het is opzoeken hier , alvast bedankt voor je reactie . Ik heb nog steeds sipralexa nu 20 mg en xanax . 
Ik heb ondertussen ook hulp van een psycholoog en 1 x in de maand een psychiater om uit te zoeken waar het onderliggend probleem ligt. Hopelijk wordt dit gevonden .. En kan er hieromtrent gewerkt worden. Jij Miss ervaringen ? Greetz Kris

----------

